# Jordan has a new cat!!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of you might remember Gray C, I rescued her last spring when I found her hanging around in my back yard, pregnant. I adopted her to some friends who had just lost their 16 year old indoor only cat. The perfect home..or so I thought. Soon after they adopted her, they got another grown cat, but things were going OK. Then 2 months ago they added a kitten and it all fell apart. Every one was upset and they felt like Gray C was being a bully...so she had to go. They didn't even have the nerve to call me, just put up flyers in pet stores. A soon as I found out , I called them and said I was coming to get her. I was so mad, I had to send someone else to pick her up. When I went to let her out of the carrier, I didn't recognize her, she had gone from a 6.5 lb pregnant cat to an 18 lb beach ball , in less than 6 months. She is not adoptable like this and it will take months to safely get all this weight off of her. I won't be able to give her up by then. So I am back to official Crazy Cat Lady status. The best part is she adores Jordan, just follows her around and wrestles with her, it's so cute. So Jordan has her own cat now, here are some pics....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Got to ask, was she named after me? GRAY!!, HA!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Got to ask, was she named after me? GRAY!!, HA!


Of course:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

How many cats do you have? She looks like a nice girl...


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work out but it looks like those two were meant to be together  So cute!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My hair dresser, has 9 cats, all in door cats, 2 dogs.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She kinda looks like my Luna, (except Luna's a dilute Tortie and not a dilute Calico like Gray C) :


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You are right ! I have been calling her a* dilute Tortie,** but she has snow shoes, so that would make her a Calico. Learn something new everyday off this forum !
*


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Best of friends! Too cute. I think gray just went on an inverse hunger strike in order to find her way back to you. Obviously meant to be with you and Jordan...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

goldengirl09 said:


> Sorry it didn't work out but it looks like those two were meant to be together  So cute!


I also think those two look pretty darn happy with each others company


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love the pictures of the two together! How horrible her adoptive family allowed her to get that heavy. I'm sure with Jordan's help in the exercise department you will get her back to her svelte shape!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

When I first got her back, I took her right to the vet's to come up with a diet plan for her. Because she is so fat, she can't clean herself well and she had poop (sorry) all stuck to her butt. I had to leave her overnight so they could bathe her and shave her back end. Otherwise she could get maggots :yuck:. I was so grossed out. How do people let this happen??


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So exciting for Jordan to get a pet of her own and so nice of you to do this for her. This will teach her responsibility as she gets older....LOL....and they are so cute playing together.

The way some people care for animals (or the lack of care they provide) just never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*"This will teach her responsibility as she gets older".
Exactly what I was thinking:
She will NOT, however be required to clean Gray C's litter box !!!:yuck:
*


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Gray C was definitely meant to be at your house with Jordan! Adorable how they get along so well with one another.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

They're really cute together!!! I'm glad you got her back and will get her in shape. She looks very sweet


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

If Jordan is anything like Belle she will be so sad to not clean out the litter box....Belle is a huge cat poo lover on walks - it is our biggest battle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Gray C*

I think that Miss Gray C must have a "proper," name, now that she and Jordan are sisters! She is a beautiful cat!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Those pictures are super cute. My mother had cats when she was a kid and she named them black kitty, white kitty and grey kitty.  I like the name Grey!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love Miss GraceC. I cant believe your so called "friends" did that. Shame on them but a big plus for Miss Jordan. I can only imagine how happy GraceC is to be back at your home.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Love Miss GraceC. I cant believe your so called "friends" did that. Shame on them but a big plus for Miss Jordan. I can only imagine how happy GraceC is to be back at your home.


FORMER FRIENDS !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*

Grace will be a proper name!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We just back from shopping for the new cat. All the cat toys seemed like something Jordan could swallow in a second. So kitty got a bird on a string that can be tied up in her condo away from Jordan. And Miss Jordan...well she picked out 3 new toys for herself ! Typical:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sooooo cute!!! I love how they are such good buddies!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Buddies n Pals, Buddies n Pals!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

How horrible that they let her get so fat like that. They would definitely no longer be my friends anymore either.

The photos are too cute! Looks like Gray C and Jordan are going to have a lifelong friendship. Glad you got her back


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

ADORABLE! We try taking Koda to see my parents cat, but their cat runs and hides and hisses at Koda, she just wants to play but they aren't having it.

speaking of overweight cats, my parents cat is 16 lbs herself. She didn't do that, my sister did. I dont know how my sister let it happen wtih all her pets but she does. Her two cats weren't getting along so my mom offered to take the one in since she was better on her own. But now she can't get the weight off. What "diet plan" did your vet give you? I would like to pass some suggestions on to my mom to get a cat to lose weight. They don't go on walks like dogs so it seems to be harder...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Awwwwww, just so cute! I'm so glad kitty is with you and Jordan now.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What an adorable pair! Be careful now, Jordan may think she needs to bring every stay home she finds!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*"Jordan may think she needs to bring every stay home she finds!"
No, that is Mommy's job !!!:
And I don't even have to bring them home, they find their way to me. I guess I am kind of like the human Lassie.
*


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG those pics are so adorable!! I'm sad Gray C (very cute name, BTW - took me awhile to get...I'm a little slow these days) got so hefty but I'm sure playing with Jordan will get her svelte in no time. Sooo cute. I request more pics!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan is teaching GrayCee how to be an agility cat !:


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Good girl Jordan! I love how she loves GrayC


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

SO cute! I love the third pic...they both look so happy with each other. I love that special interspecies bond. A little jealous over here, not gonna lie.


----------

